# I'm totally out of space!



## raleets

OK, guys, what started out as an empty 1" pink foam board the first week of January, is now a fully-loaded HO train layout. I've managed to jam pack something into just about every square inch and now I'm totally out of space!
My wife thinks I've been "spacie" for a long time. :laugh: :laugh:
Anyway, here are some updated pics from what I posted last month.
I've extended the driveway on the corner with the oil tanks and have added more tents, and other stuff at the campground, including a porta-potti because the campers were really complaining! 
The U.S Army theme on the other corner is in honor of my grandson, who is a 2nd year Cadet at West Point. A cool little Jeep and trailer is on the way.
The "controls" corner is now complete with a 6"X6" ceramic coaster for my favorite adult beverage while playing with the trains.
I'm already plotting another 4X8 adjoining layout for next winter's project.
Thanks to everyone on this great forum for all your support and help during this project, which was my first effort in model railroading.
Bob


----------



## haphall

It's amazing you've completed that much in just 4 months... and from scratch! Yes, it's full and pretty busy, but, hey, it's just the way you like it. Who could ask for more?


----------



## novice

Looking Great, however...

I see a few empty spots that could have life added to them


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's the busiest layout I think I've ever seen!  Looks great, you have really worked your little fingers to the bone! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gansett

Bob,
Now you have to sell all your HO stuff and start over in N

Jack


----------



## Big Ed

Get those cars out of there and think of the layout you can make then.:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets

big ed,
The big chief (wife) says, yeah, right, then you would have enough money to pay for the divorce! :retard:
Truth is, those "old cars" are the legal residents of the building. The trains are just borrowing space. 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Bob,

BRAVO!!! That's an action-packed, filled-with-fun layout. Great excitement, no matter where one looks. The town-square gazebo. The military camp. The overpass. It's just plain fun. Awesome job in such a short time.

OK ... off the subject (non train) questions ...

What is that old red car in your garage? Looks in mint shape! Dodge? Corsair?

Why are your cars parked parallel to the garage door ??? Don't accidentally back up into the trains!

Is that an old, restored Sunoco gas pump?

Looks like a real man-cave garage setup!

TJ


----------



## raleets

grjohn,
Yeah, and all I've got to show for it is boney fingers. hwell:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The red car appears to be a Buick Skylark, but that's just a guess.

The red pump would be Flying A it appears.


----------



## raleets

TJ,
Yep, it's my "man cave".......a 30'X40' "museum" with old cars (Buicks) and petro items galore, including a couple of gas pumps and lots of other goodies. A 30+ year collection in one spot.
The Buicks you can see in the pics are 1) 1962 Skylark convertible, restored to show room condition, and 2) 1991 Reatta convertible with only 20,000 miles and like new. It says "DR JUDY" because it's my wife's ride and she's a Doctor. Yes, it's parallel to the garage door because on the other side of the '62 is a 1956 Special 4Dr HDTP that's totally restored.
Creating the train layout this past winter was total FUN, FUN, FUN and I'm looking forward to adding on next winter.
Thanks for the kind words,
Bob


----------



## raleets

grjohn,
Nice guess on the Skylark. :thumbsup:
The visible American Co. gas pump is Mobil, but was used for many brands in the '20's.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was thinking Mobil, but I couldn't remember what the Flying A or Mobil horse looked like. 

The Skylark wasn't a guess, I recognized the side contour.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohh ... the MOBIL flying horse logo. Dohh ... I don't know what I was thinking ... Sunoco??? Dohh!!!

Brain fade.

Thanks for all the great man-cave details, Bob ... looks like a FABULOUS space!

TJ


----------



## raleets

Guys,
Many thanks for all your wonderful comments. I can assure you that I didn't build this layout for plaudets and accolades, but purely for "fun and amusement" during the long, cold winter in Michigan.
My first love is classic cars (Buicks) and the fun surrounding the antique auto hobby, but I've now discovered another way to enjoy my "man cave".
This model train gig is super fun! :thumbsup: :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## NIMT

Will I would consider myself a sort of veteran of the hobby and You have done one heck of a good job my friend!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
You have managed to put great Details, Life, Craftsmanship and Quality all into a 4x8 sheet of foam!
I can honestly say will be looking forward to any additions or changes that you do in the future!
Did I also spy a Juke box in one of your photos?


----------



## raleets

Sean,
Thanks so much for your kind words. :worshippy::worshippy:
Coming from you, it's certainly a high compliment since you've had years and years of experience messin' around with trains.
Yes, that's a Rowe-AMI, 1969 model, stereo jukebox you see in the pics. It's loaded with 100 45's......oldies, of course, and sounds just like the "good old days". Just another one of the goodies in the man cave.
Sure hope Vixen is doing well and making a full recovery.
Best,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Funny, I have a 1966 Seeberg jukebox in my basement, it's next to a couple of 1970's pinball machines.


----------



## raleets

I'm jealous ......I've always wanted a pinball machine. Maybe I'll snare one someday :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I actually have a third one in a back room, but it's currently dead. Haven't taken the time to track down it's problem.


----------



## raleets

grjohn,
My jukebox has a pretty unique feature and, from all I've read, Rowe/AMI only made it in 1969.
It has a built-in slide show with a 6" screen on the front panel. You can load 8 transparent slides into a little rack, and they rotate every 20 seconds around a projector bulb inside the box. 
When you turn off or dim the lights in the room it really shows up well and looks ultra-cool.
Ever seen such a critter?
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's pretty cool! Mine has UV lights that light up a night scene with florescent paint. I remember your model from my youth.


----------



## tjcruiser

Bob,

Sounds like you need to find 8 projector-slides of trains! Right?!?

TJ


----------



## raleets

TJ,
Well.......maybe three or four :thumbsup: 'cause my three old Buicks are in there, plus the Buick "Y-Job", created and driven by Harley Earle.
Perhaps some nice shots of the CN and Conrail locos on my layout?
Sounds like a project and, thankfully, I still have some cameras that use film so I'm capable of creating slides.
Bob


----------



## Komodo

you arent out of room yet,  make a super elavated n scale oval, that should be fun.


----------



## raleets

Komodo,
My eyeballs are just now getting back into my skull after building the HO layout .......if I tried to do N scale I would for sure go blind and bonkers :lol_hitting:
I'll leave the N stuff to Steve. He's the resident guru of teenie :appl::appl:
Bob


----------



## kursplat

raleets said:


> TJ,
> Yep, it's my "man cave".......a 30'X40' "museum" with old cars (Buicks) and petro items galore, including a couple of gas pumps and lots of other goodies. A 30+ year collection in one spot.
> The Buicks you can see in the pics are 1) 1962 Skylark convertible, restored to show room condition, and 2) 1991 Reatta convertible with only 20,000 miles and like new. It says "DR JUDY" because it's my wife's ride and she's a Doctor. Yes, it's parallel to the garage door because on the other side of the '62 is a 1956 Special 4Dr HDTP that's totally restored.
> Creating the train layout this past winter was total FUN, FUN, FUN and I'm looking forward to adding on next winter.
> Thanks for the kind words,
> Bob


 good lookin' layout. love the garage too. if you haven't already, you should check out the garage journal


----------



## raleets

kursplat,
Many thanks! I've visited that site a few times and love it.
My garage is a combination of antique Buicks, Buick collectibles, petroliana, and "life the way it used to be".
Bob
P.S. And the newest resident......a 4X8 HO layout :thumbsup:


----------

